# IH 574 Braking my heart



## RexTWD (May 31, 2017)

Hi all,

I have an IH 574 and the brakes are killing me. The left brake is fine. The right is not.

The right brake lost its pedal and I couldn't bleed it out. I thought the master cylinder was the culprit so I replaced it with a good used one. No good. I then replaced the equalizer valve. No good. I then put a new master cylinder on it. No good. Next, I dropped the axle and replaced the o-rings on the piston and axle housing. No good. I then put a second, new master cylinder on it. Still no good. 

When I try to bleed the right side, it never stops producing bubbles. Pressing the pedal will produce a 4" long bubble in the tubing I use to recover the fluid from the bleeder valve. I have let the tractor sit and run for two hours with the bleeder valve open and it will continually produce air bubbles in the tube. 

I'm at a loss. The left side is fine. The right bubbles continuously. Does anyone have any suggestions - other than sell it and buy a Ford?

Thanks very much.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Each brake pedal has its own master cylinder, as you determined. There is also an equalizing valve between the masters so both brakes apply equally when the pedals are clipped together.

The problem could be right master cylinder; equalizing valve; leaking lines or the rear wheel cylinder, and excess air trapped in the general hydraulic system.

Since you already rebuilt the wheel brake actuator, and undoubtedly assured the integrity of the lines, I would do the following:

Start with the fill lines beneath the battery box. After decades the rubber is probably deteriorating and clogging the fill to the right master cylinder. It may have dropped a chunk in the right master cylinder and causing fluid reversion, or clogged the equalizer valve. Check that cylinder and the equalizer valve. Really check the equalizer valve carefully.

The master cylinders fill from from a bleed off from the return line from the hydraulic cooler at very low pressure so any restriction can keep the cylinder from getting fluid and put the system into fluid starvation.

After assuring fluid flow to the master cylinder, and the integrity of the equalizer valve, go through the bleeding process again.


----------



## RexTWD (May 31, 2017)

Thank you, good sir. I'll do just as you suggest. 

I'm not sure why IH would design such a complicated braking system. Maybe it's excellent when it's new. 

Thanks again.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have to put these good old tractors in perspective. How many new tractors will even still be running in 40 years? 

A simple fix on one of my Deers runs $850 for the diagnostic, then the usual bill is $5,000 to $18,000. I budget buying the tractor a second time in parts and repairs during its five year life, and exceed the budget half the time.

The big Challengers do better at about half the repair costs, but cost well north of a quarter million dollars. But that is where we are going to stay profitable.

The small Challengers and Massey's are still a good dependable tractor, but they will never make 40 years.

The Case/IH and New Holland stuff in the mid and small tractors are okay, but I know of nobody that ever buys a second one after the first is worn out. 

The big quarter million dollar Case/IH tractors are in the same league as the big Deeres. Never going to even last 15 years.

The compact and mid-size Kubotas stand up well, but do not let them get past 7 years from the last model year of the series, or you will never find parts. Anything motor or transmission related, and off to the scrapper after that time limit. If Kubota would quit dropping models every few years they would be an excellent buy for the long haul, and they make nothing large enough for production field work.

Today, it is all about planned obsolescence and profit!


----------



## RexTWD (May 31, 2017)

That is exactly right. And it disgusts me. But Deere, et al, can disgust lil ol Rex and make money or make Rex happy and make less. I truly believe, though, if a company would make a 20-year lifespan tractor that the fields would be all one color. Everybody would buy that tractor.

My wife and I have been trying to find a foundry that will make the castings for a Ford 5000. It just costs too much so far, but I could sell every one I made it if I had them at 80 hp.


----------



## RexTWD (May 31, 2017)

The fitting at the right brake master cylinder was weeping so I replaced it with a new nut and a short section of copper tube. I blew out the supply tube and could detect no restrictions or debris. I connected the supply tube with two short sections of rubber line and started the tractor. There were no bubbles in the fluid out of the supply line. I reconnected the brake line to the master cylinder and checked the bleed valve and there were bubbles. I removed the two hair pins I had under the equalizer valve plunger and the bubbles seemed to lessen slightly. I'm about to do an automotive bleed and hope for the best.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

How did it turn out ?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

are you creating pressure at the bleeder valve. check pressure on the left and than the right. should be equal with the same amount of weight on the pedals. if not, I would suspect the Teflon seal is leaking under the hitch cover. have to make a fitting to check the pressure with a 300psi gauge


----------

